# Fast 16 inch tyres..



## bonk man (22 Jun 2010)

I am thinking of getting some Kojaks to replace my Primo Comets. Anyone got any others they can recommend. I time trial on my Moulton so faster the better
The Primos are ok but I am down to my last 3 now so will need to get some new ones soon.. 
cheers .


----------



## Riding in Circles (22 Jun 2010)

Kojaks are good, I think I still have a few Stelvios left if you want fast.


----------



## bonk man (22 Jun 2010)

Are they [ Stelvios ] the ultimate in that size?


----------



## Riding in Circles (22 Jun 2010)

bonk man said:


> Are they [ Stelvios ] the ultimate in that size?



They are the fastest 349 tyre I know of, but Shwalbe stopped making them when they introduced the Kojak, the Kojak is a touring slick while the Stelvio is a racing tyre.


----------



## bonk man (22 Jun 2010)

how much then ?  I have the urge to go quick and beat the guys on carbon bikes on a thing that is as old as I am I have no intention of touring on the Mk1, I have a Mk3 to do that stuff on .


----------



## urbanfatboy (23 Jun 2010)

Are you selling 16" tyres at a good price?


----------



## bonk man (31 Jul 2010)

ha ha ... just found some Stelvios on fleabay, so they better be good Catrike 
what a bastard to fit them, tight or what, used a bit of soap on them in the end.


----------



## RedBike (4 Aug 2010)

How do you get on time trialling with 16" wheels?

My only limited experiance of small wheels was a Halfods folding bike. It was horendously hard work maintaining any sort of speed. 
Mind you, it wasn't exactlya brilliant bike.


----------



## bonk man (18 Aug 2010)

RedBike said:


> How do you get on time trialling with 16" wheels?
> 
> My only limited experiance of small wheels was a Halfods folding bike. It was horendously hard work maintaining any sort of speed.
> Mind you, it wasn't exactlya brilliant bike.



The Stelvios are pretty quick....... for a start  time trialling with 16 inch wheels is amusing rather than quick with a 29lb Moulton Mk1, it does have aerobars and alloy rims etc.. 

fastest 10 so far is 27 minutes.... I have done 26 on the same course on my tt bike whilst not trying that hard.

A flat course and I think there may not be a lot in it tbh, also little wheels are more aerodynamic so head winds are possibly easier. 

Last night the time trial was on a slightly rolling course with one large lump near the end, the wind was very strong in my face on the way back, but it was the hill that killed my speed the most, it would have been the other way on my tt bike. I was averaging 22mph until the hill and it was 21.4mph at the top, the hill is about 3/4mile long and about 1in15 2 miles from the finish... 

Longer distance, 100 mile 5hrs5mins, so not that bad. I am an average tt er 

I would recommend it if you want a challenge, it is not as slow as some might imagine and these bikes were raced successfully in the 1960's. 
It also gives everyone a laugh and gives you a buzz when you actually catch people who are riding £2k carbon bikes 

I am possibly going to try a fast course before the end of this season and use a big gear to see just how fast it will go....


----------



## Clarkey (21 Aug 2010)

I rode my Mk1 Moulton on a L2B a few years ago. I got loads of comments from people on all kinds of bikes pitying me for my small wheels and confidently saying how it must be terribly hard work. The disbelief on peoples faces when you cruise past (almost) effortlessly is something to behold. I remember blasting past my (then) boss who was riding some a titanium road bike, the satisfaction was immense.

I have Kojaks on my current Mk1 and am very pleased with them. When they wear out I might be tempted to replace them with the folding version which is considerably lighter.




bonk man said:


> The Stelvios are pretty quick....... for a start  time trialling with 16 inch wheels is amusing rather than quick with a 29lb Moulton Mk1, it does have aerobars and alloy rims etc..
> 
> fastest 10 so far is 27 minutes.... I have done 26 on the same course on my tt bike whilst not trying that hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonk man (23 Aug 2010)

Some asked me if I was a bit old to be riding my Moulton


----------



## bonk man (23 Aug 2010)

fast tyres


----------



## CharlieB (26 Aug 2010)

Vereeeeee nice bike!


----------



## bonk man (26 Aug 2010)

CharlieB said:


> Vereeeeee nice bike!



it came off a skip.... and it looked like this..


----------

